# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Создано устройство для чтения мыслей

## SDA

Ученые разработали метод чтения мыслей с использованием компьютера, позволяющий им верно предсказывать, на какие именно картинки смотрит человек. Для этого используется томографическое оборудование, отслеживающее деятельность головного мозга.

Американские ученые совершили этот прорыв, воспользовавшись магнитно-резонансными томографами, обычно применяемыми в клинической диагностике, для отслеживания особенностей деятельности мозга в момент, когда испытуемый рассматривал несколько черно-белых фотографий. На основе собранных материалов компьютер в 9 из 10 случаев смог угадать, на каком именно фото в данный момент было сосредоточено внимание испытуемого. Метод угадывания давал бы верные результаты лишь в 8 случаях на 1 тыс. попыток.

Таким образом, открывается перспектива в будущем использовать технику для визуализации сцен из сновидений или воспоминаний человека.

Описывая свое открытие в статье для журнала Nature, группа ученых во главе с доктором Джеком Голлентом из Калифорнийского университета (Беркли) сообщает: "Из наших результатов следует, что, возможно, скоро удастся реконструировать картину зрительных впечатлений человека исключительно по замерам деятельности мозга. Вообразите себе универсальный сканер деятельности мозга, способный реконструировать картину зрительных впечатлений человека в любой момент времени".

Открытие неизбежно породит страх, что мозг подопытного смогут "допрашивать" против его воли, а значит, возникает кошмарная перспектива допроса за "мысленные преступления". Исследователи отмечают, что на данный момент такие методы – исключительно научно-фантастические домыслы, так как метод может применяться лишь в отношении зрительных впечатлений, а для экспериментов пока необходимы громоздкие томографы и мощнейшие магниты. Что до компьютерной программы, дешифрующей данные, то ее приходится подгонять под каждого конкретного испытуемого путем многочасовых тренировок с использованием томографа.

Однако ученые предостерегают, что в будущем, после усовершенствования методов сканирования, возможны проблемы с соблюдением права на частную жизнь. "Возможно, что, допустим, через 40-50 лет дешифровка деятельности мозга будет иметь серьезные последствия, касающиеся морали и частной жизни, – пишет профессор Голлент. – Мы убеждены, что никого нельзя подвергать любым процедурам по считыванию деятельности мозга против его воли, тайком или без его категоричного согласия, которое дано после информирования о намеченной процедуре".

В основу положен стандартный метод функционального магнитно-резонансного отображения (fMRI), путем которого деятельность головного мозга, выражающаяся в притоке крови к различным его отделам, наглядно отображается в виде зрительных образов. Первый шаг состоит в том, чтобы настроить дешифрующую программу, сканируя зрительные отделы коры головного мозга подопытного, пока тот в течение 5 часов просматривает тысячи изображений. Так дешифровщик выясняет, как мозг данного конкретного человека кодирует зрительную информацию. Следующий этап – взять новый набор изображений и с помощью программы предсказать деятельность мозга подопытного в момент просмотра каждого из них. На финальном этапе подопытный просматривает второй набор изображений, а томограф считывает реальную деятельность его мозга. "Мы просто прочесываем список прогнозов, выискивая самые похожие на результат данного конкретного наблюдения, и полагаемся на это сходство", – говорит Голлент.

Программа подбирает результаты наблюдений, совпадающие с прогнозами. При использовании набора из 120 изображений программа угадала верно в 9 из 10 случаев. При 1 тыс. изображений уровень точности составил 8 из 10. Если бы программа предсказывала наугад, то верных ответов было бы всего 0,8%.

Как предполагают ученые, при использовании 1 млрд изображений (примерно столько находит Google) программа угадывала бы верно в 20%. При данном числе изображений, по словам Голлента, программа близка к истинному воссозданию зрительных впечатлений – она сможет установить, что именно вы видите, не располагая никакой предварительной информацией. "Ничто не препятствует нам в будущем решить эту проблему. Именно над ней мы сейчас и работаем", – заметил Голлент.

По словам Голлента, в будущем, возможно, удастся применять эту технологию к зрительным воспоминаниям или сновидениям. "По-видимому, тут задействовано, так сказать, "зрительное железо" мозга. Воспоминания, хранимые в памяти, как бы закачиваются на "зрительное железо" и воспроизводятся, – поясняет он. – Если так и есть, то мы, по идее, сможем воссоздавать зрительные образы из сновидений".

Однако эксперименты с движущимися картинками невозможны, так как томографы способны считывать информацию лишь раз в 3-4 секунды. По словам других ученых, это открытие следует приветствовать как большой скачок в постижении функций мозга.

"Полагаю, это крупное достижение, – говорит психолог, профессор Марсель Жюст, из Университета Карнеги-Меллона (Питтсбург). – Оно намного интереснее, чем перспективы чтения мысли и допросов в полиции. Эти люди выясняют, как мозг кодирует сцены, подсмотренные в реальности. Они понимают язык мозга".

"Результаты определенно впечатляют. Мы еще больше продвинулись в области методов, позволяющих угадывать состояние психики по данным функционального магнитно-резонансного отображения", – отметил невролог, доктор Стивен Лорейз из Льежского университета (Бельгия). По его словам, метод может пригодиться для выяснения состояния психики человека, находящегося в коме.

inopressa.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Добавлю небольшой комментарий. Мне довелось видеть документальный ролик, на котором показывалась данная машина в действии. Результат дейтствительно весьма интересен, так как картинки на томографе при просмотре подопытным разных картинок весьма различны и показательны. Однако в заметке говорится "он невозможности мозгового допроса" - вот с этим не соглашусь. В том-же документальном ролике высказывалась идея о променении устройства именно для этого. В частности, предлагалать идея выявления маньяка или убийцы - показывая подозреваемому фото жертв или картинки с изображениями характерных сцен насилия можно видеть реакцию мозга на данную картинку. Этот метод на службе милиции/полиции имхо интереснее полиграфа, который тренированный человек может обмануть.

----------


## XP user

> идея выявления маньяка или убийцы - показывая подозреваемому фото жертв или картинки с изображениями характерных сцен насилия можно видеть реакцию мозга на данную картинку. Этот метод на службе милиции/полиции имхо интереснее полиграфа, который тренированный человек может обмануть.


Опасный метод - 'Характерные сцены насилия' могут на всех из нас иметь непредсказуемый эффект. Мне кажется, что не надо предоставить такие средства органам 'правопорядка' - они так уже фабрикуют более, чем достаточно дел против невиновных...

Paul

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Опасный метод - 'Характерные сцены насилия' могут на всех из нас иметь непредсказуемый эффект. Мне кажется, что не надо предоставить такие средства органам 'правопорядка' - они так уже фабрикуют более, чем достаточно дел против невиновных...
> Paul


Вот поэтому я и привел этот пример ... причем авторы машины как раз приводили пример, что дескать с помощью такой методики можно детектировать скрытого маньяка (т.е. который сам еще об это мне знает). Я еще про себя заметил, что если подвернется случай, то очень любопытно отловить любителя компьютерных игр - 3D шутеров от первого лица, поместить его в ЯМР сканер и показать ему картинку расстрела кого-нибудь из пулемета. Интересна реакция его мозга  :Smiley:

----------


## vidocq89

> Опасный метод - 'Характерные сцены насилия' могут на всех из нас иметь непредсказуемый эффект. Мне кажется, что не надо предоставить такие средства органам 'правопорядка' - они так уже фабрикуют более, чем достаточно дел против невиновных...


если не ошибаюсь, то и аппараты класса "Детекторы лжи" не используют при расследовании по аналогичным причинам... 
(неточность, вероятность, "человеческий фактор" и т.д)
м.б не прав...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> если не ошибаюсь, то и аппараты класса "Детекторы лжи" не используют при расследовании по аналогичным причинам... 
> (неточность, вероятность, "человеческий фактор" и т.д)
> м.б не прав...


У нас - не применяют, в некоторых странах подозреваемый может пройти допрос на полиграфе по своему желанию, если желает доказать свою невиновность. Но у полиграфа есть ряд минусов:
1. Если человек шизофреник и свято верит в то, что он к примеру агент межгалактической разведки, то на вопрос "Вы являетесь агентом межгалактической разведки" он или ответит "Да" и полиграф это подтвердит, или "Нет" и полиграф покажет ложь
2. Тренированный человек может обмануть полиграф, это не очень то и сложно, хотя потребуется тренировка
3. На результат вляет эмоциональный настрой допрашиваемого - если он испуган, находится в состоянии стресса, на него оказывается давление и т.п., то это может исказить результат
4. Полиграф является регистратором, подготовку вопросов (по существу допроса и контрольных для калибровки) и расшифровку показаний полиграфа ведет человек. Это самое больное место этой методики ... 
Вот из-за этих "но" применение полиграфа и полученный результат весьма спорны

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> У нас - не применяют, в некоторых странах подозреваемый может пройти допрос на полиграфе по своему желанию, если желает доказать свою невиновность. Но у полиграфа есть ряд минусов:


Кстати, насколько помню, приём подопытным наркотических веществ тоже сводит на нет работу полиграфа.

----------


## vidocq89

спасибо за развернутый ответ... теперь мои знания в этом вопросе более точны чем раньше: 


> "(неточность, вероятность, "человеческий фактор" и т.д)"


 ))

Данная тема побудила во мне интерес к этому вопросу и я пошел гуглить...при этом вспомнил, что примерный метод обхода детектора лжи (правильный притом) я встречал в худ. литературе в произведениях Гарри Гаррисона (Крыса из нержавеющей стали) и у Ника Перумова (Череп в небесах) - там были достаточно подробно описано то, как герой боролся с полиграфом и мне как-то в память запало это...
..ну да ладно, отвлекся что-то...
расскажу, что интересное нашел (может кому-то тоже будет интересно), раз про это разговор пошел:



> Понятно, что полиграф эффективен только в том случае, если испытуемый осознает возможность разоблачения - это как раз и создает тот самый стресс, контролировать который человек не может и на который реагирует прибор.


http://www.newsru.com/russia/04mar2008/detector.html - ссылка по теме ( МВД и ФСБ России предлагают законопроект об использовании детектора лжи) - новость вышла четыре дня назад, кстати...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Кстати, насколько помню, приём подопытным наркотических веществ тоже сводит на нет работу полиграфа.


Да, если наркота притупит эмоциональную реакцию допрашиваемого, то соответственно эффективность упадет, возможно до нуля

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> спасибо за развернутый ответ... теперь мои знания в этом вопросе более точны чем раньше: ))
> 
> Данная тема побудила во мне интерес к этому вопросу и я пошел гуглить...при этом вспомнил, что примерный метод обхода детектора лжи (правильный притом) я встречал в худ. литературе в произведениях Гарри Гаррисона (Крыса из нержавеющей стали) и у Ника Перумова (Череп в небесах) - там были достаточно подробно описано то, как герой боролся с полиграфом и мне как-то в память запало это...
> ..ну да ладно, отвлекся что-то...
> расскажу, что интересное нашел (может кому-то тоже будет интересно), раз про это разговор пошел:
> 
> 
> http://www.newsru.com/russia/04mar2008/detector.html - ссылка по теме ( МВД и ФСБ России предлагают законопроект об использовании детектора лжи) - новость вышла четыре дня назад, кстати...


В "Крысе" хорошо описано, просто и по существу. Гаррисон явно знал, как работает полиграф и описал классический метод его обхода. Но подобный метод не сработает, если допрашивать несколько раз, с контрольным вопросами различной формулировки и т.п. - но в конечном итоге чем опытнее полиграфист, тем сложнее его обмануть. А вот неуч, которому показали, как включать/выключать прибор и дали краткую вводную по расшифровке результатов мягко говоря опасен...

----------

